# Puppy Portraits



## mjhousto (Dec 15, 2016)

These are some photos I took of my in-laws' puppy, Tuck,  shortly after they brought him home back in May.  I hope you enjoy them.  Who doesn't like puppy photos?

All photos  are taken using a Micro Nikkor 105mm f/2.8 lens.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 15, 2016)

Cute pup (of course what puppy isn't cute?).  One thought would be to shoot from a greater or distance or with a wider focal length to avoid cropping bits of his/her head out of the frame.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 15, 2016)

I like that last one.  He's being stealthy?


----------



## mjhousto (Dec 15, 2016)

tirediron said:


> One thought would be to shoot from a greater or distance or with a wider focal length to avoid cropping bits of his/her head out of the frame.



Thanks for the critique.  When I shot these the 105 was the only lens I had.  I did my best to put distance between us, but believe it or not, he kept running after me!  I like the close crop on a couple of them, but I agree that most would benefit from more space around the dog.



SquarePeg said:


> I like that last one.  He's being stealthy?



He was doing his best.  Unfortunately for him he was quite large for a puppy.  He is over 120 lbs now and is not yet 1 year old.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 15, 2016)

Oh, so he's really a buffalo in disguise.  A cutie, non the less.


----------

